# RESOLVED: Mounting external HD kernel settings?

## beerbellyswan

Hi folks - I'm breaking down and filing this because i can't figure out the right kernel settings. I have 2 external HDs that i am unable to mount via USB.

My PCI definitions are as follows:

```

office ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H67 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port Desktop SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP107GL High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries NetLink BCM57788 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG PCIe to PCI Bridge

05:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs CA0110 [Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio]

office ~ # 

```

My first HD is the "Maxtor OneTouch 4", and the second HD is the "Super Top M110E PATA bridge":

```

office ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c318 Logitech, Inc. Illuminated Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0557:8021 ATEN International Co., Ltd Hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 14cd:6600 Super Top M110E PATA bridge

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0d49:7310 Maxtor OneTouch 4

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

office ~ # 

```

The maxtor disk exists at /dev/sdf and i can see the partitions:

```

office ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdf

Disk /dev/sdf: 465.8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors

Disk model: OneTouch        

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x81af5c7c

Device     Boot Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdf1  *       63 976768064 976768002 465.8G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

office ~ # 

```

The other exists at /dev/sdg and i can also see the partitions:

```

office ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdg

Disk /dev/sdg: 111.8 GiB, 120000000000 bytes, 234375000 sectors

Disk model: 6A              

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x9dc96e9e

Device     Boot   Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdg1  *         63     80324     80262  39.2M 83 Linux

/dev/sdg2         80325   1092419   1012095 494.2M 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdg3       1092420 234372284 233279865 111.2G 83 Linux

office ~ # 

```

but neither HD shows the partitions available in /dev:

```

office ~ # ls -ltrd /dev/{sdf*,sdg*}

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 96 Mar  7 11:06 /dev/sdg

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 80 Mar  7 11:08 /dev/sdf

office ~ # 

```

I have configured the Filesystems correctly in the kernel for both:

```

office ~ # egrep 'DOS|NTFS' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

office ~ # 

```

So the only thing i can think of is the USB/PCI kernel settings, but i feel like i've tried everything with no luck. I don't know how to attach my kernel config file for you to reference - so if that's needed please provide a pointer and ill be happy to do so

thanks in advance!Last edited by beerbellyswan on Mon Mar 11, 2019 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Please post your kernel config using wgetpaste.

Please post what your kernel writes to dmesg when you plug in your drives.

If I plug in an external disk to my machine, the kernel writes the messages below: 

```
[277358.980596] usb 4-2: new SuperSpeed Gen 1 USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[277359.001276] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0bc2, idProduct=a0a4, bcdDevice= 1.00

[277359.001334] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[277359.001379] usb 4-2: Product: XXXXXX

[277359.001405] usb 4-2: Manufacturer: Seagate

[277359.001430] usb 4-2: SerialNumber: XXXXXX

[277359.002184] usb-storage 4-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[277359.002373] scsi host6: usb-storage 4-2:1.0

[277360.016964] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access  XXXXXX  0503 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[277360.017290] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[277360.017568] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] 732566645 4096-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.73 TiB)

[277360.017842] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

[277360.017882] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[277360.018154] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[277360.037216]  sde: sde1

[277360.038293] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

```

Last edited by mike155 on Thu Mar 07, 2019 4:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## beerbellyswan

ah awesome - that's what i needed to know. my config is posted here:

http://dpaste.com/37MY6J6

thanks!

----------

## mike155

Your kernel config seems to be fine.

Do you use OpenRC? Or Systemd? 

Please post  what your kernel writes to dmesg when you plug in your drives (see my post above)

Please remove you external drives from your machine. Then log in as root and run

```
udevadm monitor
```

Plug in one of your drives and post what "udevadm monitor" shows

----------

## beerbellyswan

Do you use OpenRC? Or Systemd? 

OpenRC

Please post what your kernel writes to dmesg when you plug in your drives (see my post above) 

This is the not the complete dump, but the text looks repeaded over/over so i think i've captured it all:

```

[257426.785081] bytes: 00 00 00 00 00 00

[257426.785085] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xf5881 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

[257426.785086] xfer 31 bytes

[257426.785239] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[257426.785241] -- transfer complete

[257426.785242] Bulk command transfer result=0

[257426.785244] Attempting to get CSW...

[257426.785246] xfer 13 bytes

[257426.785362] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[257426.785364] -- transfer complete

[257426.785366] Bulk status result = 0

[257426.785368] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xf5881 R 0 Stat 0x1

[257426.785370] -- transport indicates command failure

[257426.785371] Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

[257426.785375] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xf5882 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

[257426.785376] xfer 31 bytes

[257426.785536] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[257426.785539] -- transfer complete

[257426.785541] Bulk command transfer result=0

[257426.785543] xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

[257426.785656] Status code 0; transferred 18/18

[257426.785659] -- transfer complete

[257426.785661] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[257426.785662] Attempting to get CSW...

[257426.785664] xfer 13 bytes

[257426.785740] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[257426.785741] -- transfer complete

[257426.785743] Bulk status result = 0

[257426.785746] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xf5882 R 0 Stat 0x0

[257426.785748] -- Result from auto-sense is 0

[257426.785750] -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

[257426.785753] Not Ready: Medium not present

[257426.785755] scsi cmd done, result=0x2

[257426.785759] *** thread sleeping

[257426.785780] *** thread awakened

[257426.785783] Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

[257426.785785] bytes: 00 00 00 00 00 00

[257426.785789] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xf5883 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

[257426.785790] xfer 31 bytes

[257426.785881] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[257426.785883] -- transfer complete

[257426.785885] Bulk command transfer result=0

[257426.785887] Attempting to get CSW...

[257426.785888] xfer 13 bytes

[257426.786117] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[257426.786119] -- transfer complete

[257426.786120] Bulk status result = 0

[257426.786123] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xf5883 R 0 Stat 0x1

[257426.786125] -- transport indicates command failure

[257426.786126] Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

[257426.786130] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xf5884 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

[257426.786132] xfer 31 bytes

[257426.786260] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[257426.786263] -- transfer complete

[257426.786265] Bulk command transfer result=0

[257426.786267] xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

[257426.786368] Status code 0; transferred 18/18

[257426.786370] -- transfer complete

[257426.786372] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[257426.786374] Attempting to get CSW...

[257426.786376] xfer 13 bytes

[257426.786494] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[257426.786495] -- transfer complete

[257426.786497] Bulk status result = 0

[257426.786500] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xf5884 R 0 Stat 0x0

[257426.786502] -- Result from auto-sense is 0

[257426.786505] -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

[257426.786508] Not Ready: Medium not present

[257426.786510] scsi cmd done, result=0x2

[257426.786514] *** thread sleeping

```

Plug in one of your drives and post what "udevadm monitor" shows 

The maxtor HD:

```

office ~ # udevadm monitor

monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

KERNEL - the kernel uevent

KERNEL[257671.638915] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (usb)

KERNEL[257671.638959] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[257671.639479] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7 (scsi)

KERNEL[257671.639631] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/scsi_host/host7 (scsi_host)

KERNEL[257671.639660] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[257671.639685] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (usb)

UDEV  [257671.643496] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (usb)

UDEV  [257671.644523] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [257671.645156] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7 (scsi)

UDEV  [257671.645777] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/scsi_host/host7 (scsi_host)

UDEV  [257671.646617] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [257671.651535] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (usb)

KERNEL[257672.647717] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[257672.647770] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[257672.648758] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/scsi_disk/7:0:0:0 (scsi_disk)

UDEV  [257672.648779] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[257672.648797] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[257672.648814] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/scsi_device/7:0:0:0 (scsi_device)

KERNEL[257672.648839] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/bsg/7:0:0:0 (bsg)

UDEV  [257672.649120] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0 (scsi)

UDEV  [257672.649637] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/scsi_disk/7:0:0:0 (scsi_disk)

UDEV  [257672.650133] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0 (scsi)

UDEV  [257672.651255] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/scsi_device/7:0:0:0 (scsi_device)

UDEV  [257672.651292] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/bsg/7:0:0:0 (bsg)

KERNEL[257672.651302] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/8:80 (bdi)

UDEV  [257672.651452] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/8:80 (bdi)

KERNEL[257672.678844] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sdf (block)

UDEV  [257673.922175] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sdf (block)

```

The other HD:

```

office ~ # udevadm monitor

monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

KERNEL - the kernel uevent

KERNEL[257563.046939] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (usb)

KERNEL[257563.047070] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[257563.047366] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7 (scsi)

KERNEL[257563.047398] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/scsi_host/host7 (scsi_host)

KERNEL[257563.047419] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[257563.047443] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (usb)

UDEV  [257563.051468] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (usb)

UDEV  [257563.052467] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [257563.053096] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7 (scsi)

UDEV  [257563.053639] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/scsi_host/host7 (scsi_host)

UDEV  [257563.054369] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [257563.057284] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (usb)

KERNEL[257564.104159] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[257564.104200] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[257564.104215] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/scsi_disk/7:0:0:0 (scsi_disk)

KERNEL[257564.104231] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[257564.104244] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/scsi_device/7:0:0:0 (scsi_device)

KERNEL[257564.104808] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/bsg/7:0:0:0 (bsg)

UDEV  [257564.104831] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0 (scsi)

UDEV  [257564.105380] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0 (scsi)

UDEV  [257564.105672] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/scsi_disk/7:0:0:0 (scsi_disk)

UDEV  [257564.106040] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0 (scsi)

UDEV  [257564.106646] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/scsi_device/7:0:0:0 (scsi_device)

KERNEL[257564.106658] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/8:80 (bdi)

UDEV  [257564.106816] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/8:80 (bdi)

UDEV  [257564.106902] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/bsg/7:0:0:0 (bsg)

KERNEL[257564.124969] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sdf (block)

UDEV  [257564.299285] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sdf (block)

```

thanks

----------

## apiaio

Hi beerbellyswan.

Seems, that you want mount ntfs partitions using the in kernel ntfs read only driver. Try to comment out NTFS_FS:

```
egrep 'DOS|NTFS' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

```

Recompile kernel and after that install ntfs-3g FUSE based read/write driver. 

Than mount your usb disk like that

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg1 /mnt
```

----------

## beerbellyswan

right now the config is the way it is because i was trying anything - and the most recent version included that config. but the filesystem isn't the problem - the problem is that the device doesn't show up to mount. in other words,  "/dev/sdg1" doesn't ever exist... which implies to me that something is wrong with either udev or the kernel options for usb/pci

----------

## mike155

@apiaio: that might be true, but I doubt it will help. The problem is that the kernel doesn't recognize partitions. Until we solve that problem, beerbellyswan won't be able to mount anything.

@beerbellyswan. There's something wrong. The last three lines of your "udevadm monitor" output are:

```
UDEV  [257564.106902] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/bsg/7:0:0:0 (bsg)

KERNEL[257564.124969] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sdf (block)

UDEV  [257564.299285] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sdf (block)

```

On my machine, I get:

```
UDEV  [30853.422627] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/bsg/8:0:0:0 (bsg)

KERNEL[30853.439680] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdb (block)

KERNEL[30853.439713] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1 (block)

UDEV  [30853.613738] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdb (block)

UDEV  [30853.874418] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1 (block)
```

Do you see the difference? On your machine, the messages for the partitions (sdf1) are missing.

Furthermore, your dmesg messages look strange. Messages like 'transport indicates command failure' and 'Not Ready: Medium not present' indicate a hardware problem.

Please try a different USB port and/or a better USB cable.

----------

## apiaio

Sorry. I red your thread again. Is really strange. I send you may kernel USB related output. 

I have any problems to mount USB disks.

```

sed '/#/d' /usr/src/linux/.config|grep usb -i

CONFIG_USB_NET_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_V2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9015=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_USB=y

```

----------

## beerbellyswan

@mike155 - you have the problem summarized in the way i understand it as well. 

i've tried all the usb ports, but there's no difference between any of them. likewise - i've used the ports for other things (printer, mouse, etc...) without an issue. I also am only encountering this problem after moving my main HD to an SSD - and i rebuilt my machine on it. Prior to this new build, the usb ports were working without issue on these same external HDs. I know thats not proof that the hardware is good - but it's at least evidence to support that.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

Are the drives bus powered or or do they have their own power bricks? 

To get the whole drive to appear in /dev, it only needs to spin up and report that its ready.

To get partitions, the drive actually has to be read. That involves head stepping, which is more power.

USB bus powered HDD have always been a problem and should be avoided.

The both have a filesystem starting at sector 63, so lets try to mount it read only.

```
mount -o ro,offset=32256 /dev/sdg /mnt/someplace
```

That says to mount the filesystem starting  32256 bytes from the beginning of /dev/sdg, read only,  at /mnt/someplace.

You will need to give the -t option if you try the NTFS volume.

I suspect that it won't work, so put the output of 

```
lsusb -vvv
```

onto a pastebin site with your drives connected.

We can look at the bus power requirements.

----------

## beerbellyswan

@NeddySeagoon - the drives have their own power cord that i plug into the wall, so i assume that means they don't require any bus power.

You are correct in assuming the mount doesn't work:

```

office ~ # mount -t ntfs -o ro,offset=32256 /dev/sdg /mnt/usb-storage

mount: /mnt/usb-storage: mount failed: Operation not permitted.

office ~ # 

```

so this is the output of the "lsusb -vvv" command:

http://dpaste.com/27Z1JSQ

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

```
mount: /mnt/usb-storage: mount failed: Operation not permitted.
```

That wasn't the error message I expected.

You did that as root too, so why is it Operation not permitted?

-t ntfs means use the kernel ntfs driver

-t ntfs3g (maybe ntfs-3g) means use the ntfs-3g FUSE filesystem driver.

Your 

```
# lsusb -vvv
```

was produced as root too, so errors like

```
can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

should not occur.

Have you changed the kernel .config file with a text editor?

----------

## beerbellyswan

Have you changed the kernel .config file with a text editor?

nope - never. i use genkernel to build the kernel only

and yes - all of the commands were executed by root

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> errors like 'can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable' should not occur.

 

I get plenty of those errors if I execute 'lsusb -v' on my machine - even as root. I think they're harmless - at least on my machine...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

Put your entire kernel .config onto a pastebin please.

----------

## mike155

NeddySeagoon, beerbellyswan already posted his kernel config. See post #3 from the top.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mike155,

Thank you.

beerbellyswan,

That kernel has all the right pieces.

SCSI disk and SCSI generic support with USB storage.

That's enough to do low level transfers from the drives.

MSDOS Partition support is there too. That's required to read the partition table.

Even NTFS (read only support).

Its all modular as far as it can be ... are the modules loaded?

What does lsmod report?

What are the permission- on /dev/sdf and /dev/sdg ?

```
ls -l  /dev/sdf /dev/sdg
```

----------

## beerbellyswan

What does lsmod report? 

```

office ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_drm             45056  8

nvidia_modeset       1056768  22 nvidia_drm

nvidia              17190912  1102 nvidia_modeset

snd_hda_codec_generic    86016  2

uas                    28672  0

drm_kms_helper        192512  1 nvidia_drm

usb_storage            86016  1 uas

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

snd_hda_intel          45056  4

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

snd_hda_codec         135168  2 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

drm                   507904  11 drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm

broadcom               24576  1

snd_hda_core           90112  3 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

bcm_phy_lib            16384  1 broadcom

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    20480  0

snd_pcm               118784  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

coretemp               20480  0

drm_panel_orientation_quirks    16384  1 drm

snd_timer              40960  1 snd_pcm

tg3                   184320  0

snd                    94208  13 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_pcm

i2c_core               81920  3 drm_kms_helper,nvidia,drm

libphy                 77824  3 tg3,broadcom,bcm_phy_lib

lpc_ich                28672  0

mfd_core               16384  1 lpc_ich

pcc_cpufreq            20480  0

ahci                   40960  3

libahci                40960  1 ahci

libata                249856  2 libahci,ahci

office ~ # 

```

What are the permission- on /dev/sdf and /dev/sdg ? 

```

office ~ # ls -l  /dev/sdf /dev/sdg

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 80 Mar  7 15:40 /dev/sdf

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 96 Mar  8 17:19 /dev/sdg

office ~ # 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

That lsmod did not come from the kernel config you posted above.

Can we have a self consistent data set please?

usb_storage is there but not sd or sg.

You certainly need sd and may need sg ... but they could be built in now.

uas  was the giveaway. Its off in your earlier kernel config.

----------

## beerbellyswan

@NeddySeagoon - not sure what you mean exactly. it *should* be the same - i only have a single kernel version installed. I guess it's possible that i didn't reboot since my last trial of changes - so i can reboot. but before i do that - i'm curious as to what youre saying i *should* be seeing with the config im using...

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

Your lsmod shows 

```
office ~ # lsmod

...

uas                    28672  0 

...
```

Your posted kernel config shows 

```
# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set
```

It follows that the kernel configuration you posted could not have provided the uas module to appear in lsmod.

If you have not recompiled your kernel since your 7 March pastebin, I suspect you are not running the kernel you think you are.

What does 

```
uname -a
```

 show

What is the timestamp on /usr/src/linux/.config

If the .config is newer than the build time in uname -a, that .config cannot have been used to make the running kernel.

Going on from there, a mismatching kernel and modules can cause all sorts of subtle almost but doesn't quite work problems.

More often, you get modprobe errors, so its easy to spot.

----------

## mike155

beerbellyswan: there was no response to NeddySeagoon's last post. Is the problem solved now?

If it's still present: I wonder if it could be related to power management.

Did you configure any power management policies or options, especially for USB bus / chipsets?

The messages you posted above had a timestamp of 277358 seconds after startup. That's 3+ days. Was your machine in a power saving state (hibernation, suspend-to-XXXX) between startup and the time the messages were generated? 

Do you get access to the partitions of you external disks directly after startup of your machine?

Please boot from SystemRescueCD and/or try an older kernel. Are you able to mount the partitions?

----------

## beerbellyswan

hi guys - sorry for the late response, im still working on this. in response to NeddySeagoon, i rebuilt my kernel (using the config i provided), and rebooted. but im still seeing the "uas" module listed with lsmod:

```

(office:~) rdswan% lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_drm             45056  7

nvidia_modeset       1056768  17 nvidia_drm

uas                    28672  0

usb_storage            86016  1 uas

nvidia              17190912  810 nvidia_modeset

snd_hda_codec_generic    86016  2

snd_hda_intel          45056  4

drm_kms_helper        192512  1 nvidia_drm

snd_hda_codec         135168  2 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

snd_hda_core           90112  3 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

broadcom               24576  1

bcm_phy_lib            16384  1 broadcom

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

snd_pcm               118784  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              40960  1 snd_pcm

tg3                   184320  0

snd                    94208  13 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_pcm

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    20480  0

drm                   507904  10 drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm

coretemp               20480  0

libphy                 77824  3 tg3,broadcom,bcm_phy_lib

lpc_ich                28672  0

drm_panel_orientation_quirks    16384  1 drm

mfd_core               16384  1 lpc_ich

i2c_core               81920  3 drm_kms_helper,nvidia,drm

pcc_cpufreq            20480  0

ahci                   40960  3

libahci                40960  1 ahci

libata                249856  2 libahci,ahci

(office:~) rdswan% grep UAS /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FILE_CACHE is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FILE_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_DECOMP_SINGLE is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_DECOMP_MULTI is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_DECOMP_MULTI_PERCPU=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_ZLIB=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_LZ4 is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_LZO=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_XZ=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_ZSTD is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_4K_DEVBLK_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

(office:~) rdswan% 

```

so now im questioning myself on whether or not the config i think im using to compile the kernel actual IS the one. ive got some digging to do to figure out what genkernel is doing

bob

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

Some basic checks.

```
$ uname -a

Linux NeddySeagoon_Static 4.20.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 28 18:49:44 GMT 2018 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

That tells that my running kernel is version 4.20.0-gentoo, its build #1 of that kernel and was built at Fri Dec 28 18:49:44 GMT 2018.

That build time is important.

If you have just built and installed you kernel and its in use, the build time will be recent. Is it what you expected?

Checking the imestamp on the .config file

```
$ ls -l /usr/src/linux-4.20.0-gentoo/.config 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 117198 Dec 28 18:49 /usr/src/linux-4.20.0-gentoo/.config
```

If the .config was newer that the runnig kernel, it has been changed since the kernel was built.

Wild guess. You didn't mount /boot, so everything worked but the kernel installed to the wrong place.

----------

## beerbellyswan

@NeddySeagoon - you're absolutely right about the kernel being old. i just rebuilt my kernel this weekend  (and rebooted this am), but i can see that the date is from Feb 8:

```

office ~ # uname -a

Linux office 4.20.0-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Feb 8 15:25:21 EST 2019 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

office ~ # 

```

i just checked what genkernel did, and it looks like it picked up a new version of the kernel (4.20.1 instead of 4.20.0):

```

office ~ # ls -ltr /boot

total 35928

drwx------ 2 root root    12288 Jan  2 13:43 lost+found

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3032804 Feb  8 15:33 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.20.0-gentoo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10916512 Feb  8 15:33 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.20.0-gentoo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4985837 Feb  8 15:38 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.20.0-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root     1024 Feb  8 16:18 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3239690 Mar  8 17:50 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.20.10-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6476448 Mar  8 17:50 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.20.10-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7972520 Mar  8 18:23 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.20.10-gentoo

office ~ # 

```

i didn't realize that was happening - i thought i was always building 4.20.0 so i never updated my grub2.cfg file with the kernel. grrrrrr

thanks for pointing me in the right direction on this - ill reboot into the correct kernel this time  :Smile:  and update this post with the status

----------

## beerbellyswan

alright - sure enough the kernel was the problem. Every time i was rebuilding and rebooting my kernel, i wasn't getting the changes because the kernel version rev'd to the latest release and i never knew about it. So after fixing it very carefully - i was able to finally mount the hard drives. big thanks to everyone (especially neddyseagoon) for getting me pointed in the right direction!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

Genkernel builds the kernel pointed to by the /usr/src/linux symlink.

You can manage that by hand or have emerge update it with every new kernel.

Both ways work as long as you know what its pointing to.

----------

